# Inquis Exterminatus



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

This is now up for order as print-on-demand.

I will definately get me a copy.



http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusi...mand/inquis-exterminatus-print-on-demand.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

When I saw that one in White Dwarf I was all like "I want. I want. The Inquisition demands."


----------

